# M&p preference



## Zeus (Feb 29, 2016)

Hey all,

Just curious what everybody's preference is for m&p bases. I purchased Organic Stephensons crystal nco. Of the few reviews, all of them being 5 star, everyone talked about how much they like it. Personally, its not what it's cracked up to be and dries out our skin. It will probably be good for summer time, but it's not for winter. I'm looking for a good all around base without having to buy a bunch of different kinds to test them out. 

Zeus


----------



## Saintlysoaper (Feb 29, 2016)

I liked the Kay's soap bases more than Stephenson and definately more than the brambleberry ones.  The ingredients on the label don't look so appealing though


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Mar 1, 2016)

I know you said you don't want to buy a bunch of different bases but I know BB and at least one other site has sample packs you can buy that way you get a small amount of different types and see what works best for you and your family.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 5, 2016)

Have you tried SFIC? I've used them as much as Stephenson and I really like the bases. They melt very well. Here's their ingredient list:
http://www.sficcorp.com/images/7a3d989522e514db60bc75023d0a3fab.pdf

Brambleberry [BB] carries the SFIC bases.


----------



## lsg (Mar 5, 2016)

I make my own base most of the time.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2016)

I agree - SFIC was the best base I have tried. I especially liked the goat milk base and the honey base, and I think there was a hemp base I especially loved as well. I haven't bought M&P for awhile, so I don't know if they still make the hemp base. I've also used BB low sweat base, which is great for the humid summer months. It is pickier to work with, and I think it is a little more drying too.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dibbles I got my  Hemp, Shea, and Goats milk base  a few weeks ago from Natures Garden. I haven't used any of my bases yet, but I'll report back when I do. I'm also wondering since the topic is being discussed, what do others add to a M&P ( when they feel it kinda inferior)  to make it more moisturizing instead of having to buy a completely different product?


----------



## tinatolle (Mar 9, 2016)

*To SoapSavvy*

I add shea butter, cocoa butter, almond oil, and jojoba oil to my M&P bases.  It takes a lot of experimenting because you can over do it sometimes.  

I use the following for 1 lb.  Also, I don't use any other base other than the SFIC.  I prefer honey and shea SFIC.

.5 ounces of cocoa butter
1 oz shea butter
1 oz sweet almond oil
.25 oz jojoba oil

My soaps do well with these ingredients.  I use them all in shea bases and just the two oils in the honey base, since I want to keep it looking clear.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Zeus (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think I'm going to grab an SFIC sampler from BB. 
On another note about additives, has anyone added Powdered goats milk to their base? Would there be benefits to adding, or would it be useless being powdered? I would guess I would have to add more liquid to hydrate it


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 11, 2016)

Zeus said:


> On another note about additives, has anyone added Powdered goats milk to their base? Would there be benefits to adding, or would it be useless being powdered?



Powdered goat's milk is a wonderful additive. You can sprinkle it in when the soap's half melted -- about 1 teaspoon per pound. You'll love the creamy lather!


----------

